# Paphos weather in November



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all hope everyone is well 

My husband and i are looking on coming out to paphos for 10 nights on 30th october.

We are hoping on doing some research on work and living in paphos, but at the same time would like to chill out 

What sort of weather can we expect ? Can we go swimming in the pool or the sea ? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

You can probably go in the sea (need to be slightly brave) but the pool maybe too cold. I know our pool is blooming cold in November and I wouldn't even dare jump in but the sea is ok(ish).....

Also, once the sun falls it can get a little chilly in November too..


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Blondieashton said:


> Hi all hope everyone is well
> 
> My husband and i are looking on coming out to paphos for 10 nights on 30th october.
> 
> ...


We used to visit in November and the weather is perfect!. In the evening you will some cover as it drops chilly and the nights are already pulling in.

As for swimming in the sea, we used to do it, but after swimming in the North Sea at Bridlington in July, it's warm


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> We used to visit in November and the weather is perfect!. In the evening you will some cover as it drops chilly and the nights are already pulling in.
> 
> As for swimming in the sea, we used to do it, but after swimming in the North Sea at Bridlington in July, it's warm


So that's where the rumour started that you folks from Up North are so tough. After a week of scorching weather here in Bexhill I decided to go for a swim and got in as far as my ankles, so decided that going for a paddle was the answer.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> So that's where the rumour started that you folks from Up North are so tough. After a week of scorching weather here in Bexhill I decided to go for a swim and got in as far as my ankles, so decided that going for a paddle was the answer.


In Scarborough there are loads of people who go for a swim in the North Sea on New Years day. Now that is tough


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

They used to swim in costumes on Boxing day at the picnic site near Polis for charity but it seems to have finished now.

You can expect some heavy thunderstorms at times.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

In my hometown in Sweden they arrange a New Year Day swim for the brave. Often water is only +8. Last year they had to cut holes in the ice but still there was over 400 participants. Real Vikings... Brrrrrr......

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

What a bunch of wimps you are.

Here is my wife on Xmas morning 2010:

Sylvi's Xmas Dip 2010 - YouTube

I would have gone in too but had to take the video!

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> What a bunch of wimps you are.
> 
> Here is my wife on Xmas morning 2010:
> 
> ...


Not that old chestnut.

Well done, see, we women are made of sterner stuff,:clap2:


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> What a bunch of wimps you are.
> 
> Here is my wife on Xmas morning 2010:
> 
> ...


Do you do any other types of video Pete, like, you know (nudge, nudge)


----------



## mark80 (Sep 14, 2012)

I had visited Paphos In November last year with a few friends. And personally I think that temperature there in Nov is just perfect for outdoor activities. We did a lot sight seeing while cycling.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

virgil said:


> Do you do any other types of video Pete, like, you know (nudge, nudge)




I've no idea what you mean.

Are nudge, nudge videos anything to do with pinball machines?

Pete


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I've no idea what you mean.
> 
> Are nudge, nudge videos anything to do with pinball machines?
> 
> Pete


One arm bandits my friend!

I know what you mean about 15c pool temp though, when I stayed here Los Cristianos, Arona, Spain - Google Maps one winter back in the 90's the pool was unheated but usually warmed up nicely during the day.

I wondered why no one was swimming when I went down to the pool at 9.00am one morning.

I soon blimming well found out though


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pete, I think it was jolly sporting of you to video your wife for posterity or do I mean that it was jolly sporting of your wife to allow you to go to the trouble of videoing her on Christmas Day ...


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

In retrospect, I think your wife was very brave. I remember going on holiday to Crete one year, in early May. The hotel had a lovely swimming pool, but there was no one swimming in it. Apparently the weather had been very cool just before we arrived. So on the first day of our holiday, with the sun shining down from a cloudless sky, I pulled off shorts and t-shirt and launched myself head first into the deep end. I have always been a very powerful swimmer and that first length was the fastest I have ever completed. My goodness! The water was absolutely freezing. My wife tells me I erupted from my dive and swam like a maniac to the other end of the people, and then came out of the pool as effortlessly as the divers at the Olympics did on television. Ironically a couple of days later, the pool was warm and my brave decision to test the waters was all but forgotten - except by my body.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In fact Sylvi's Xmas morning swim is a long standing tradition which has taken place for as many as 2 years. On the 3rd year the tradition was modified by a couple of expletives followed by the word "cold".



Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Pete s video was fixed, I think that it was taken in the summer as she wasn't wearing a red bobble hat. At Christmas my wife would have said no way I'm going in there as I need to get the dinner on.

Pete also let her out without picking up the dead leaves at the bottom of the pool.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Pete also let her out without picking up the dead leaves at the bottom of the pool.[/QUOTE]

It's probably the Holly and the Ivy.


----------



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like we are going to have some fun swimming  are there any hotels with heated outdoor pools ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Blondieashton said:


> Sounds like we are going to have some fun swimming  are there any hotels with heated outdoor pools ?


Not to my knowledge but most of them have heated indoor pools.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> In fact Sylvi's Xmas morning swim is a long standing tradition which has taken place for as many as 2 years. On the 3rd year the tradition was modified by a couple of expletives followed by the word "cold".
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Pete,

I'm afraid I've got a bone to pick with you. I showed Ann your video, and we both enjoyed it very much. However, a few days later, I was watching a video on another forum where someone had recorded their visit to a village festival. I innocently mentioned that perhaps it would be a good idea to buy a new HD digital video camera as we intend to create a website of our life in Cyprus.

So far, so good ... and then Ann said she could use it to film me swimming each year on Christmas Day when we get our villa with our own pool. I demurred and she said what was good enough for your wife, was good enough for us.

Oh B****y H***! What have I got myself into, or more to the point - what have you got me into?

That may cost you a glass or two in the coming months.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Pete,
> 
> I'm afraid I've got a bone to pick with you. I showed Ann your video, and we both enjoyed it very much. However, a few days later, I was watching a video on another forum where someone had recorded their visit to a village festival. I innocently mentioned that perhaps it would be a good idea to buy a new HD digital video camera as we intend to create a website of our life in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


woohooo, we'll all come round on Christmas day to watch you swim


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> woohooo, we'll all come round on Christmas day to watch you swim


In 1992, as a new Deputy Head at a rather grand and very traditional school in Kent, the open air swimming pool (heated only in the summer term) was kept open in the autumn term until the end of October, in case of an "Indian Summer". On the last day of that half term the senior boys gathered round the pool - just before it was drained - and could swim if they dared. On that day six boys took the plunge and swam the obligatory two lengths.

Desperately trying to show gravitas to older colleagues, who were not yet convinced the new Deputy was up to the mark, and to show the senior boys I was not another old fuddy-duddy, I pulled off my rugby shirt off and dived in. My Goodness ... I nearly died. Half an hour in the Masters' Common Room showers just about resuscitated me.

And now, at the age of 59, you would think I had learned my lessons. See you all on Christmas Day. It could be quite a party. Damn the expense and throw another servant on the fire.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Pete,
> 
> I'm afraid I've got a bone to pick with you. I showed Ann your video, and we both enjoyed it very much. However, a few days later, I was watching a video on another forum where someone had recorded their visit to a village festival. I innocently mentioned that perhaps it would be a good idea to buy a new HD digital video camera as we intend to create a website of our life in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Is it a 'ticket only' event for Christmas Day? I'll have 6 if so


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Is it a 'ticket only' event for Christmas Day? I'll have 6 if so


I was under the impression that all tickets had been dispatched. I'll make sure the staff on the door have a list of special guests. What an exclusive club it will be ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope I am on the list of 'special' guests


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I hope I am on the list of 'special' guests


And me.... then I can tell you that 4 years at uni is no good to learn the Language of the Gods, it takes a lifetime of living in Yorkshire...and then some


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Is it a 'ticket only' event for Christmas Day? I'll have 6 if so


Is food included in the ticket price?, :hungry:

May i suggest not too many sprouts for the swimmer, you'll be jet propelled.:clap2:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Is this going to be the warm up for the boxing day dip in the sea at the picnic site on the Argaka road. It will be good to see you resurrect an old tradition.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Is this going to be the warm up for the boxing day dip in the sea at the picnic site on the Argaka road. It will be good to see you resurrect an old tradition.


I would of course follow the lead of an experienced old hand in these matters. More than happy to hold your towel whilst you change, and then follow you into the tepid waters.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> I would of course follow the lead of an experienced old hand in these matters. More than happy to hold your towel whilst you change, and then follow you into the tepid waters.


Sounds like the beginning of an outing on Boxing Day, which i used to find boring.....until now.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Sounds like the beginning of an outing on Boxing Day, which i used to find boring.....until now.


Just make sure there aren't any French photographers about with 1000mm tele lenses :eyebrows:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG are people going in naked? I will have to avert my eyes


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> OMG are people *going in naked*? I will have to avert my eyes


Good idea V, then have a whip round, and donate the money to the Cornish Knockers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knocker_(folklore)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm overwhelmed by the response to the video and all of your enthusiastic pleas to be allowed to join in.

I'll look forward to seeing you all on Xmas morning.

[URL="[/URL]

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't seem to see any reference to nakedness and nudity. Steady on ... or should it be *"Steady the Buffs! The Fusiliers are watching you!"*


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> OMG are people going in naked? I will have to avert my eyes


What ??? That will be half the fun..for us.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> What ??? That will be half the fun..for us.


Nudity or nakedness will have to be communal - it's all of us or none of us. To be honest I am surprised by the ribaldry shown by very senior members of this forum.

:focus:

So perhaps the thread ought to be renamed "Paphos weather on Christmas and Boxing Day(s)".


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Nudity or nakedness will have to be communal - it's all of us or none of us. To be honest I am surprised by the ribaldry shown by very senior members of this forum.
> 
> :focus:
> 
> So perhaps the thread ought to be renamed "Paphos weather on Christmas and Boxing Day(s)".


:rockon:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> To be honest I am surprised by the ribaldry shown by very senior members of this forum.


Some of them come from Yorkshire so it's to be expected


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Some of them come from Yorkshire so it's to be expected


Crikey! Helmets and body armour spring to mind for all of us who have no association with Y********. Dave, you are a bad man.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

My wife is from Yorkshire and I'm originally a Lancashire Lad. It could be fun next week. 

We once lived in a town which many years ago was divided by the boundary and it ran through the town hall. Apparently the town clerk slept with his head in Lancashire and his feet in Yorkshire.

It's now firmly in Yorkshire though.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

So Pam is obviously a very understanding lady, allowing you to make such provocative posts.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> So Pam is obviously a very understanding lady, allowing you to make such provocative posts.


Sorry I've taken so long to reply but I'm nursing some bruises.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Sorry I've taken so long to reply but I'm nursing some bruises.


And I thought that she was all sweetness and light, or was that you?


----------

